# Replace wallpaper with visualization?



## hellrazor (Dec 9, 2010)

So I thought about doing this when I was watching a Milkdrop2 vis with Winamp, and I knew Linux would be the place to do it (not Windows). Anyways, I found how to replace the desktop with a screensaver, and it should just be as easy as replacing the screensaver with ProjectM or so, right?

Also am I right in thinking it wouldn't draw the icons on the desktop?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2010)

actually, you can do it in windows really easily with winamp. just set milkdrop to desktop mode, and thats that. icons stand out on top of the image.


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh, duh...

But with Linux I'm sure I could get it running 24/7 for any and all audio, which would be cooler!! So, yeah, I'll get on it now....


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 9, 2010)

So I tried to just get the screensaver working, after getting rid of the desktop I ran glmatrix in the root window and absolutely nothing happened (it didn't even get rid of my wallpaper!), so I thought I'd stick it to the end of .profile, which went bad (screensaver ran, but with no bar so I couldn't do anything). After going to a different framebuffer (?) I logged in and got rid of the lines and have now officially given up.

All in a days work....


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 12, 2010)

Doesn't XMMS have that????


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 12, 2010)

Well in place of your original plan here are some sweet screensavers with Win, OS X and Linux versions:

http://www.reallyslick.com/


----------

